# Connecting a Dazzle DVC90 to Mac OS 10.5.1?



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

I originally posted this in the hardware forums, but thought maybe it would be better here. I am basically looking for a driver (Pinnacle doesn't provide one but instead made a separate "Mac-only" version - greedy ********.) Anyhow, is there any way for me to get free, legal, RELIABLE 3rd party drivers for the Dazzle DVC90 for Mac OS 10.5.1, preferably ones that would allow me to import from it using iMovie 08? Thanks!


----------

